# what is this Pfeil #5 knife for?



## Spacehog (Mar 24, 2014)

I have been shopping around for some chip carving knives, and I came across this strange looking thing here

here is the image:









Anyway, I am probably not going to buy it. Or if I do buy it, I won't be buying it now. However, I am curious about its use. From what I can tell, most of the chip carving crowd stick to just the basic 2 or 3 knives. This knife seems like its pretty far from basic. Any insights are appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TexDanm (Mar 30, 2017)

I am not sure what its intended use is but I have two that came in a lot purchase of knives and I use them like light duty one handed draw knives.


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

They are just angled chip carving knives. Lets you pull at a different angle. I don't use mine much as I like the one with the slight angle and the fat head.


----------

